# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Gatime te Veriut

## Estella

Tave peshku e Shkodres

Merret peshku dhe pastrohet Krap (mundesisht), pastaj pritet ne feta, lyhet me miell, skuqet dhe vihet ne tave. Ne lyren e mbetur skuqet qepa e grire fare e hello, hidhet salce, uthull, hudhra, pak pistil, fare pak sheqer, kripe dhe piper, hidhet uje dhe si merr vale hidhet ne tave peshku. Tava futet ne furre per tu pjekur, por lihet me pak leng. Sipas deshires mund ti hidhet edhe gjethe dafine.

per 4-5 persona duhen

Peshk 2-3 feta per cdo person. mjell 3 luge gjelle per lyerjen e peshkut, lyre 2-3 filxhane kafeje, qepe 3 kokrra mesatare, salce 1 luge gjelle, uthull dy luge gjelle, hudhra 3-4 thelpinj, sheqerr 1 luge kafeje, pak pistil, kripe e piper i zi. Dhe ne fund pastaj dafina. Mund ti fusni gjethet e dafines edhe gjate pjekjes qe te clirohet aroma dhe te ndryshoje disi shija.

----------


## Estella

Cipe qengji e mbushur

Melqite e qengjit pervelohen, priten ne kubike te vegjel dhe skuqen me qepe te grira holle, hidhet oriz, kaurdiset pak, shtohet kripe, piper, rrush i thate pa fara dhe i regjur me pare, bajame te grira, kanelle, pak uje dhe zihet deri sa te behet pilaf i shkrifet. Cipa e qengjit (riza) ngrohet ne uje te vaket, hapet, vendoset mbushja, paloset, mblidhet ne forme bocoze qe te mis i dale mbushja, vihet ne tave dhe me pas piqet.

Per te gatuar duhen
1 pale melqi qengji, 2 kokra qepe mesatare, oriz dy filxhane kafeje, 2 luge me rrush te thate (luge gjelle), bajame te grira 1 luge gjelle, kripe, piper dhe 1 kokerr veze.

----------


## Estella

Qofte me spinaq.


Spinaqi pastrohet, pahet mire dhe zjehet ne uje te valuar me kripe. pastaj kullohet, shtrydhet, pritet dhe kalohet sote ne tigan me pak lyre, aty mund ti shtoni gjize ose djathe te thermuar, veze, hudhra kripe dhe piper te zi. Brumi pergatitet si me siper. Pasi hiqet nga zjarri, bashkohet me spinaqin, ndahen ne qofte te rrumbullakta te cilat lyhen me miell gruri dhe skuqen ne lyre.
  2 gota uji me miell, vaj per brumin 3 luge gjelle, pak kripe, sode buke gjysem luge kafeje, 2 kokrra veze, djathe i thermuar rreth 3-4 luge gjelle, 2-3 duar spinaq, 2-3 thelpinj hudhra, mjell gruri per lyerjen 3-4 luge gjelle, dhe lyre per skuqjen.

----------


## mia@

Me torture se te gatuash qofte me spinaq nuk ka.Nuk i jep dot forme spinaqit.Sa te ben mundimi s'te ben ajo qe ha.Njehere e kam provuar dhe se marr me mundimin.

----------


## Gloria83

Nga Gatimet e Veriut , Me Pelqen Shume Fli-ja , per ta gatuar Sdi se se kam gatuar ndonjehere , por eshte e thjeshte jane pete te trashta me gjalpe te pjekura ne Sac. (Per sacin sec perdoret nje fjale tjeter, po sme kujtohet.)

----------


## Apollyon

> Nga Gatimet e Veriut , Me Pelqen Shume Fli-ja , per ta gatuar Sdi se se kam gatuar ndonjehere , por eshte e thjeshte jane pete te trashta me gjalpe te pjekura ne Sac. (Per sacin sec perdoret nje fjale tjeter, po sme kujtohet.)


Sac sac quhet, edhe Fli-ja behet shum ne zonat e Dibres.. ato e qajne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gloria83

Une per vete kam ngrene Fli per here te pare sjelle nga zona e Tropojes , se di ne Diber, por ajo ka qene  shume shume shume e mire.

----------


## ArberXYZ

Edhe Kuksi bo fli, dmth e kan tradit.

----------


## maxhuni

> Une per vete kam ngrene Fli per here te pare sjelle nga zona e Tropojes , se di ne Diber, por ajo ka qene  shume shume shume e mire.


She She ...... E Kujtoke Fline e pare qe e ngrene ?? !! Po Njeriun qe ta dhene per ta ngrene me duart e vehta ... E Kujton ??  LoooooooooL

----------


## DYDRINAS

Zona veriore e Shqiperise eshte nje zone periferike e pjeses se saj kryesore, qe quhet Kosove.
Ajo qe sot quhet gabimisht Shqiperi veriore, ka qene pas vitit 1912 nje zone e harruar dhe si e tille ajo ka qene e privuar nga zhvillimi.
Asaj i mungonin lidhjet me Kosoven dhe pjeset e tjera shqiptare ne Mal te Zi dhe Maqedoni, per shkak te imponimit te kufinjve dhe po ashtu e palidhur ne menyre harmonike me pjeset e tjera te brendshme te Shqiperise, per aresye te natyres se eger dhe te mungeses totale te infrastruktures.
Keshtu qe nese duhet te flitet per traditat e gatimit te saj, duhet te flitet per traditat e gatimit ne Kosove.
Tropoja ka qene periferi dhe pjese organike e Gjakoves, Kukesi ka qene me Prizrenin dhe Tetoven, Peshkopia ka qene me Dibren e Madhe, Gostivarin.
Provoni gatimin e Gjakoves, Prizrenit, Tetoves dhe Gostivarit dhe athere flisni per traditat e mbetjeve te tyre, qe ju preferoni ti quani Shqiperi veriore.

----------


## Flora82

Me  Fli  tu  kosoves nuk  ka  bre  ,  kote  qe  mundohni  me  pregadite  ju  , prap  se  prap  si  mamat    tona  nuk  dini  ti  gatuni  sepse  ato  kane  duart  e  arta  :buzeqeshje: )))))))

----------


## Flora82

> Qofte me spinaq.
> 
> 
> Spinaqi pastrohet, pahet mire dhe zjehet ne uje te valuar me kripe. pastaj kullohet, shtrydhet, pritet dhe kalohet sote ne tigan me pak lyre, aty mund ti shtoni gjize ose djathe te thermuar, veze, hudhra kripe dhe piper te zi. Brumi pergatitet si me siper. Pasi hiqet nga zjarri, bashkohet me spinaqin, ndahen ne qofte te rrumbullakta te cilat lyhen me miell gruri dhe skuqen ne lyre.
>   2 gota uji me miell, vaj per brumin 3 luge gjelle, pak kripe, sode buke gjysem luge kafeje, 2 kokrra veze, djathe i thermuar rreth 3-4 luge gjelle, 2-3 duar spinaq, 2-3 thelpinj hudhra, mjell gruri per lyerjen 3-4 luge gjelle, dhe lyre per skuqjen.


 shume  e  komplikuar  kjo  moj !  tek  ne  ,me  pake  gjera  e  pregadisin kete  recet  :buzeqeshje:

----------

